# Aktivtour der Dimb Ig Rhein Taunus Winterstein und Usinger Becken



## fUEL (18. März 2006)

Aktivtour: Winterstein und Usinger Becken

*Am 02.April *ist hoffentlich Kaiserwetter, denn die IG Rhein Taunus richtet den ersten Teil der geplanten Aktivtouren für diese Saison aus.
Es geht über die *Kapersburg *zum *Kuhkopf,* von dort hat man einen wunderbaren Ausblick bei gutem Wetter auf das, was uns erwartet. Zum Saisonstart ist diese Tour mit ca 48 km und etwa 900 hm ein gutes Warm up.

Am Kuhkopf fahren wir den kleinen aber feinen Trail , wer sich das nicht zutraut wartet gut 10 min. auf die Trailfahrer; dann geht es trailig weiter über den 537 m hoch gelegenen *Steinkopf* zum *Wintersteinfelsen* mit seinem neu errichteten *19 m hohen Aussichtsturm *mit gigantischer Aussicht Richtung Wetterau. Von dort geht es dann erst mal ans Höhenmetervernichten. Ein wirklich schöner Singletrail hinunter bis zum Wirtshaus belohnt für die Mühen des Aufstieges. 
Ein kurzer Anstieg und schon geht es am *Gaulskopf *wieder abwärts. Nun geht es vom Gaulskopf ab auf einer kräftezehrenden Strecke mit hohem Matschanteil weiter Richtung *Herrnmühle.*Hier haben wir den mit 220hm tiefsten Punkt erreicht und steigen von nun an wieder auf; zuweilen auf kleinen aber steilen Rampen landschaftlich reizvoll über *Maibach* bis zu den *Eschbacher Klippen*, einer Felslandschaft ,die im Sommer dutzende von Kletterern anzieht wie das Licht die Motten. 

Von dort geht es über den *Hattsteinweiher *weiter in Richtung *Usingen*, *Westerfeld*, *Wehrheim* und wieder zurück über die Schlink nach *Pfaffenwiesbach*. 
Dort gibt es die Möglichkeit gut bürgerlich in der _Wiesbachtalhalle _einzukehren und die verbrauchten Kalorien wieder aufzufüllen und über das Erlebte regen Austausch zu betreiben. 

Die Tour ist doch schon beinahe 50 km lang und das braucht ein wenig Zeit und Energie, drum seid so gut und bringt Euch für ca 5 Std *ausreichende Verpflegung *mit, da auf der Tour keine Möglichkeiten bestehen etwas zu kaufen. In der vorsaisonalen Jahreszeit sind viele Verkaufsstellen bspw. am Hattsteinweiher noch geschlossen. 




Die Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt ist denkbar einfach: Über die Saalburg Richtung Wehrheim, auf der Hauptstrasse vorfahrtsberechtigt bleiben bis nach Pfaffenwiesbach und dort die erste Strasse nach den Geschäften rechts abbiegen(Schillerstrasse) ; am Ende der Strasse rechts und gleich wieder links den Berg hoch bis zum Naturparkplatz am Ende der Kapersburgstr. (ausgeschildert)


Wir wünschen uns rege Beteiligung!  Beginn 11 Uhr (Sonntags)



Happy Trails und viele Grüsse   Frank 


Anmeldungen bitte an: *[email protected]*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. März 2006)

Das wird eine wunderschöne Runde! War ja bei der Vor-Tour dabei und kann diese Tour wiirklich jedem empfehlen. Auch abseits des Hochtaunus gibt es schöne Trails und immer wieder auch schöne Aussichten. Es muß ja nicht immer Feldberg sein!  

Eins muß ich zur Tourenbeschreibung natürlich noch ergänzen: *Helm ist Pflicht* und das *MTB muß technisch intakt sein*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. März 2006)

habe mich mal unter vorbehalt eingetragen und noch ein paar kumpels informiert, die nicht so regelmäßig hier im forum aktiv sind.
wenns klappt, sage ich auf jeden fall noch rechtzeitig bescheid, wieviel leute noch so mitkommen ...
betet schon mal für gutes wetter und esst immer eure teller schön leer !


----------



## m.a.t. (19. März 2006)

Die Bilder machen richtig Appetit. Wenn es halbwegs trocken und schneefrei ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## wondermike (19. März 2006)

Klingt ja echt spannend. Bin zwar öfter in der Ecke unterwegs, aber da scheint es ja noch einiges zu geben, was ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Fatal Error (20. März 2006)

Klingt sehr interessant die Tour.

Alles um den Winterstein kann ich zwar mit verbundenen Augen fahren, aber nach Maibach/Eschbach hat es mich als Exil-Niedersachsen bzw. Neu-Bad-Nauheimer noch net gezogen.
Übrigens ist es aktuell (gestern) noch etwas "speziell" da oben, da noch einiges an Eis/Schnee auf den Trails ist....aber es geht ganz gut zu fahren.

Ach so .. Anmeldung gilt plus 1, da meine bessere Hälfte hier nicht registriert ist.

So bis dann
Alex


----------



## fUEL (20. März 2006)

Sieht ja so aus, als wenn wir eine große Gruppe werden könnten.

Klasse, wenn Ihr alle mitkommt. Bis jetzt sind im lmb 11 & 1 & meine Wenigkeit wären aktuell 13.

Weiter fleißig anmelden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. März 2006)

Für alle, die nicht beim Orientierungskurs letzten Herbst waren   hab ich unten mal eine Wegekarte zur Kapersnurgstraße gemacht. Man muß über die Kapersburgstraße hinaus auf den Feldweg fahren und in etwa da, wo das "P" steht ist dann der Parkplatz. So wie´s jetzt aussieht werden wir den ja ganz gut füllen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. März 2006)

Waren heute noch mal unterwegs ein schöneres Ende für die Tour suchen. Die Version ab Hattsteinweiher ist jetzt deutlich verbessert. Statt Rauf und Runter über Forstwege geht´s jetzt am Monte Scherbelino   vorbei nach Westerbach und von dort über die Schlink zurück nach Pfaffenwiesbach. Dabei konnten wir ab der Schlink auch noch einen hübschen kleinen Pfad mit einbauen, der die Tour dann zu einem schönen Ausgang führt. Zusätzlich kann man von mehreren Stellen auch noch mal übers Usinger Becken zurück blicken und nachvollziehen, was wir da alles gefahren sind. An den Tourdaten wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Splish (23. März 2006)

Bin zum 1ten x dabei, solange nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert. Iss ja schon ne stolze Truppe. Vielleicht macht ja auch das Wetter mal mit. Ich kenne mich dahinten überhaupt nicht aus, aber dank Deiner Karte werde ich den Startpunkt sicher finden. Bis dann, Gruß an alle.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. März 2006)

Splish schrieb:
			
		

> aber dank Deiner Karte werde ich den Startpunkt sicher finden. Bis dann, Gruß an alle.


Gutes Stichwort! Ist mir heute aufgefallen: Wenn man in die Schillerstraße einbiegt muß man der Ausschilderung "Limeskastel Kapersburg" (weiß auf braunem Grund) folgen, sonst kommt man auf den falschen Naturparkplatz. An der Kirche orientieren und ansonsten immer der Kapersburgstraße bis auf´s Feld hinaus folgen, dann passt das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. März 2006)

Grüße vom DIMB-Mitgliedsverein MTV Kronberg. 
Leider veranstalten wir am 2. April unsere Season's-opening-Brunch-Tour, so dass wir nicht bei Euch dabei sein können. Getreu unserem Motto "There's more to bike than Hohemark-Fuchstanz-Feldberg" kommen wir auch des öfteren im Hintertaunus vorbei. Das ist eine schöne Strecke, die Ihr ausgesucht habt. Viel Spass und vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal.

P.S.: Bike-Treff in Kronberg ab 2.April Sonntags immer schon um 10:00 Uhr!


----------



## Fatal Error (24. März 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Waren heute noch mal unterwegs ein schöneres Ende für die Tour suchen.



Sehr sehr schön ... je höher der Trailanteil desto besser    .
Bei Teerstraßen und Forstautobahnen verschleißen die teuren Reifen auch immer so schnell.

Bin ja schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, da ich das Gebiet hinter dem Limes und dieser Waldkapelle? überhaupt nicht kenne.

Eigentlich wollten ich/wir ja von BAd Nauheim mit dem Bike an- und abreisen, aber das überleg ich mir wohl nochmal....ist vielleicht a bissi lang fürs Frühjahr.

Also dann bis zum 2.4.    
Alex


----------



## fUEL (24. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Der Kater hat ja schon geschrieben, daß wir die Wegeführung nun bis zum Schluß in trockenen (oder schlammigen) Tüchern haben.
Der Ortsname Westerfeld ist richtig, hier war der kleine Fehlerteufel unterwegs, die Tourdaten ändern sich nur geringfügig, so daß keiner krächzen muss. 

@fatal error Die Waldkapelle ?? Da fahren wir aber nicht vorbei - leider!
Waren wir gestern aber und der Kater hat nach dem Trail geschnurrt und gesagt da will ich wieder runter! und zwar ohne Schlamm, wenns richtig trocken ist und noch schneller geht. ( ist schön flowig)
Können wir ja zu einem zukünftigen Zeitpunkt machen unter dem Motto: Alle Trails rund um Winterstein und Pfaffenwiesbach.- Wird dann aber auch bestimmt 30 bis 40 km Strecke. 

Also an Alle: weiter fleissig anmelden-  
Bei der Tour und der Dimb! 

Ihr seht: Wir tun was!

Gruß Frank





kleines Stimmungsbild vom Winterstein Januar 05


----------



## Splish (24. März 2006)

Sehr schöööhhhnnn!

Wenn es so am nächsten Sonntag aussieht, allerdings ohne Wasser, ob gefroren oder in flüssigem Zustand.
Und trockener Untergrund fände ich als Traileinsteiger auch okay ;-).
Damit die Knochen ganz und ungeprellt bleiben, und auch auf die Hämatome verzichten wir sehr gerne.
Möge Inti uns wohlgeSONNEsein.

Gruß


----------



## fUEL (25. März 2006)

Noch Bilder von 2005 Kuhkopf mit Wanderern:










und  Freerider am Winterstein: Bild entfernt-
Hier wurde ich sehr deutlich aufgefordert, die Persönlichkeitsrechte des Fotographierten zu achten. 
noch Trail zum Kuhkopf und vom Kuhkopf:


----------



## Splish (26. März 2006)

Tolle Fotos Frank!

Die letzten beiden gefallen mir am besten.
das vorletzte wirkt ziemlich mediteran, weil die Bäume fast wie alte knorrige Pinien aussehen: Südfrankreich im Spätherbst sozusagen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (26. März 2006)

Splish schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Fotos Frank!
> 
> Die letzten beiden gefallen mir am besten.
> das vorletzte wirkt ziemlich mediteran, weil die Bäume fast wie alte knorrige Pinien aussehen: Südfrankreich im Spätherbst sozusagen.
> ...


ja, wirklich schöne bilder, nur komisch dass die trails auf fotos immer so schön flach und harmlos aussehen 
und erinner mich net an die provence, wo ich doch genau weiss dass ichs diejahr net schaff dahin zu kommen


----------



## caroka (27. März 2006)

Wow!!!!
Achtzehn MTB'ler. Das gibt 'ne Gaudi. Ich freu' mich schon richtig.
Stellt Euch mal vor das Wetter macht noch mit...... 
Ein laues Lüftchen um die Nase und Frühlingsluft.

Bis dahin


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Wow!!!!
> Achtzehn MTB'ler. Das gibt 'ne Gaudi. Ich freu' mich schon richtig.
> Stellt Euch mal vor das Wetter macht noch mit......
> Ein laues Lüftchen um die Nase und Frühlingsluft.
> ...




HI, Caro! 

sind wohl noch 5 bis 6 Leutchen mehr, da nicht alle im Forum registriert sind und sich so mit Nickname eintragen können. 
Also gehen wir von mehr als 20 aus. und bis Sonntag ist noch lang ..... 
und bis Donnerstag regnet es erst mal so dass alle ganz wild auf die Stollenreifen werden ......  
Siehe Übrigens Beitrag 2 , solltest Du den Helm "vergessen" kriegst Du den von meiner Frau "verordnet". 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Lupo (27. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> H...
> Also gehen wir von mehr als 20 aus. und bis Sonntag ist noch lang ..... ...


bestimmt, ich mach ja auch noch feste werbung 
hoffentlich kommste noch mit der zeitplanung hin wenns vor jedem singletrail nen rückstau gibt....


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt, ich mach ja auch noch feste werbung
> hoffentlich kommste noch mit der zeitplanung hin wenns vor jedem singletrail nen rückstau gibt....



Der Guide fährt zuerst       in den Trail ein. Überholen nur mit Ansage


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Überholen nur mit Ansage



dann mach ich mal ne ansage schon vorweg. im downhillrausch hab ich keine zeit mehr für sowas


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> dann mach ich mal ne ansage schon vorweg. im downhillrausch hab ich keine zeit mehr für sowas




        
Wir wechseln uns ab bei Deinem Potential wirst Du ja den Kater, den Whitesummer und mich bergab verheizen   

Kommst Du Do mit lmb 14Uhr??
Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2006)

keine panik, ich werde wohl mit meinem hardtail anreisen. du willst doch dauernd die zähne meines kettenblattes nachzählen und ein rohloff-geräuschevergleich steht ja auch noch aus  
aber sei vorgewarnt : habe neue bremsbeläge montiert und meine vorderbremse greift bisher so gut wie gar net   . könnte daher vielleicht ungewollt schneller sein, als mir selber lieb ist  
ansonsten reihe ich mich im mir unbekannten terrain lieber brav irgendwo ein. wenn meine maus auch mitkommen sollte (ich arbeite daran ...), ist eh "bei fuß" angesagt  

edit : donnerstag um diese zeit klappt bei mir so gut wie nie. müßte da schon urlaub haben ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Guide fährt zuerst       in den Trail ein. Überholen nur mit Ansage


Wir können uns auch einfach darauf einige, daß du rufst, wo du überholt werden möchtest!   Mittlerweile bin ich die Trails ja auch schon ein paar Mal gefahren und kann wohl auch wieder auf mein vertrautes Bike zurück greifen!  Wenn tatsächlich über 20 Mann (und Frauen natürlich!) am Sonntag da stehen wird das sicher lustig und es ist gut, daß wir zumindest drei einigermaßen ortskundige Leute dabei sein.

*Sollte aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl der Naturparkplatz überfüllt sein, so ist weiter unten in der Kapersburgstrasse an der nicht zu übersehenden Kirche ebenfalls eine Parkmöglichkeit.*



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> keine panik, ich werde wohl mit meinem hardtail anreisen. du willst doch dauernd die zähne meines kettenblattes nachzählen und ein rohloff-geräuschevergleich steht ja auch noch aus


Wenn also jemand gern ein Päckchen Kaffee gemahlen hätte, wir haben dann zwei Kaffeemühlen mit auf Tour! Das ist ein Service!


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können uns auch einfach darauf einige, daß du rufst, wo du überholt werden möchtest!   Mittlerweile bin ich die Trails ja auch schon ein paar Mal gefahren und kann wohl auch wieder auf mein vertrautes Bike zurück greifen!  Wenn tatsächlich über 20 Mann (und Frauen natürlich!) am Sonntag da stehen wird das sicher lustig und es ist gut, daß wir zumindest drei einigermaßen ortskundige Leute dabei sein.
> 
> *Sollte aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl der Naturparkplatz überfüllt sein, so ist weiter unten in der Kapersburgstrasse an der nicht zu übersehenden Kirche ebenfalls eine Parkmöglichkeit.*
> 
> Wenn also jemand gern ein Päckchen Kaffee gemahlen hätte, wir haben dann zwei Kaffeemühlen mit auf Tour! Das ist ein Service!




Und wer da parkt und von dort oder von meinem Hof aus losfährt hat noch 70hm mehr auf der Uhr   Diese sind ausser Wertung nur der Puls wird ein wenig trainiert.

Der Parkplatz dort nimmt noch mal ca 30 PKW auf, also fleissig anmelden. Wer dort parkt darf auch im Trail überholen, wenn er als letzter einfährt 

Wahre Geniesser trinken frisch gerösteten Kaffee auch frisch gemahlen und den Rotwein dekantiert.
Geniessen auch noch ein ordentliches Schaltverhalten, wenn die Shimanos und Srams vor Dreck kollabieren.

Gell Michael????   
Hoffentlich ist es schön schlammig- dann erinnert sich der Kater daran. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Wahre Geniesser trinken frisch gerösteten Kaffee auch frisch gemahlen und den Rotwein dekantiert.
> Geniessen auch noch ein ordentliches Schaltverhalten, wenn die Shimanos und Srams vor Dreck kollabieren.
> 
> Gell Michael????
> ...



bin zwar absolut kein kaffee-freund, ziehe das schöne schnurren meiner rohloff bei jeder wetterlage dennoch dem geächtse der kettenschaltungen vor  
leider komme auch ich nicht umhin, ab und zu fremd zu gehen und kettenschaltung zu fahren


----------



## wondermike (27. März 2006)

Ich bring dann jedenfalls mal ein Päckchen Jacobs Dröhnung mit....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Damit will ich nicht übereinstimmen, aber wenn Du willst kannst Du ja am Sonntag mal Taunusluft schnuppern auf der Dimb tour - Trag dich ein und fahr mit !



Schade, so ist das eben   ...keiner will mit mir tauschen 
_________________________________________________________________

Wegen Sonntag, ich bin ja schon ganz nervös und würd gern mitfahren. 

"Mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs und auch noch mit der schwarz katz, dem Fuchs der aus der Wiese kam und dem dem der cheval schmeckt als Guides,   " 
*Das sind genau die mit denen ich mal gerne ne Tour fahren würde*,
wenn ich dann noch die Bilder seh  
aber ich trau mich nicht so recht, letzten Montag bin ich das erste mal seit vier Wochen gefahren bzw. hab mich auch das erste mal wieder sportlich betätigt, obwohl es richtig gut war gabs doch ne Kleinigkeit die nicht so schön war, Gesäßerdung beim Wheeleversuch, Autsch. 
 sag nix, auf Kommentare kann ich an dieser Stelle verzichten, 
Freitag hab ich mich das erste mal wieder für ne Stunde zum Spielen aufs Bike gesetzt. Am Sonntag dann ne 50km/0Hm/gemütlich -Tour, das wars. 

Mein Trainingsstand macht mir derzeit Sorgen, ich will bei der Aktivtour ja nicht unbedingt die Funktion des BREMSKLOTZES übernehmen. 
48km und 900Hm sind nicht das Problem, wenn dann ist es die Geschwindigkeit. 

Wie ist denn der Zeitplan? Hab da keine Angaben gefunden.


Grüsse aus der Ebene

Uwe


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn der Zeitplan? Hab da keine Angaben gefunden.


Is ´logisch, es gibt ja auch aus genau dem Grund keine! Die Geschwindigkeit soll so gehalten werden, daß alle Spaß an der Tour haben und auch der langsamste nicht dauernd auf dem letzten Loch pfeift. Du bist da auch nicht der Einzige, der da wert drauf legt. Und wenn du nicht als Letzter fahren möchtest, dann nehm ich gern eine schöne, lange Nadel mit und piek dich immer in den Allerwertesten. Wirst sehen, wie das beschleunigt und außerdem bin ich dann hinter dir der Letzte!


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Trainingsstand macht mir derzeit Sorgen, ich will bei der Aktivtour ja nicht unbedingt die Funktion des BREMSKLOTZES übernehmen.
> 48km und 900Hm sind nicht das Problem, wenn dann ist es die Geschwindigkeit.
> Wie ist denn der Zeitplan? Hab da keine Angaben gefunden.
> Grüsse aus der Ebene
> Uwe


Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich hiermit auch an, damit ich Lucafabian helfen kann, die rote Laterne zu halten  . Ich bin mit dem Zählen nicht mehr ganz mitgekommen, aber ich hoffe ich habe noch weiter oben einen Parkplatz ergattert  ).
P.S.: is wohl lesbar, woher ich komme; ich könnte fahrgemeinschaftstechnisch noch max. 2 Pers. + 2 Bike's mitnehmen (Angebot). Jetzt hilft nur noch    für angenehmes Wetter.
MTK-Cube


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2006)

Ich glaub, um die rote Laterne wird niemand kämpfen müssen. Wir wollen jedem ermöglichen sein Tempo zu fahren. Erstens wird vorne nicht gerast und selbst wenn sich die Gruppe auseinanderzieht (was bei mittlerweile deutlich über 20 Teilnehmern zwangsläufig passiert), wird an den Sammelstellen lang genug gewartet, bis alle wieder ausreichend Luft zur Verfügung haben. Eins vorweg: Wenn euch das Tempo nicht passt sagt es! Es ist mir noch kein Fall bekannt, in dem ein Guide jemanden deswegen gefressen hätte.  

Im übrigen schätze ich das Fassungsvermögen des Naturparkplatzes nur auf ca. 10-20 PKW. An der Kirche unten (auf der Anfahrtskarte Ecke Wiesenstr., aber optisch nicht zu übersehen) dürfte mehr als ausreichend Platz für den Rest des Fuhrparks vorhanden sein. Fahrgemeinschaften sind natürlich eine gute Idee!


----------



## fUEL (28. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, so ist das eben   ...keiner will mit mir tauschen
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Wegen Sonntag, ich bin ja schon ganz nervös und würd gern mitfahren.
> ...


Hi, sag mal, wo steht, daß Du die Tour im Wheele fahren sollst??? 
Ansonsten ist ja schon alles gesagt.  

Gruß Frank


----------



## sipemue (28. März 2006)

hi,

wenn das Wetter so halbwegs ok ist, dann kommen meine Freundin und ich auch mit ==> ANMEDLUNG hiermit  

Dann müssen sich Lucafabian und MTB-Cube auch keine Sorge mehr um die rote Laterne machen: Die nehmen wir hiermit an uns  
Packe auch vorsichtshalber mal Karte + Kompass ein  falls wir euch nicht folgen können.

Bis dann und lass uns auf einen trockenen Sonntag hoffen.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2006)

@sipmue:
Du und die rote Laterne, das glaub ich nicht. 

@fuel:
wenn das so ist mit dem Wheele dann sollte dem ganzen nichts mehr im Weg stehen, las mich mal nachher meinem Hausdrachen fragen ob ich mit darf 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2006)

Hab grad nochmal nach dem Wetter geschaut:
Evtl. könnte die Sonne mal rauskommen

http://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Taunus.htm


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad nochmal nach dem Wetter geschaut:
> Evtl. könnte die Sonne mal rauskommen
> 
> http://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Taunus.htm


Wo wir fahren ist immer Sonne und selbst wenn´s mal regnet, dann ist der Regen eben die Sonne!


----------



## powderfan (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

scheint ja eine tolle Tour zu werden.
Jetzt habe ich mich schon gefreut, daß der Frühling einzug hält und ich mit dem Forum biken gehn kann und dann klappt´s nicht.

Leider kann ich nicht teilnehmen, weil wir am Sonntag eine Familienfeier haben.


Bietet Ihr in Zukunft so etwas ähnliches nochmal an?

Gruss Michael


----------



## fUEL (28. März 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> wenn das Wetter so halbwegs ok ist, dann kommen meine Freundin und ich auch mit ==> ANMEDLUNG hiermit
> 
> ...



Das find ich klasse, daß Du mitkommst. Ich wollt schon immer mal 
denderdenfeldbergnurbeinachtmag  kennenlernen.  
Leider passt das mit meiner Frau nicht zusammen mal mitzufahren oder zu laufen bei der Schlafenszeit, die Du immer vorschlägst. 

So lernt man sich doch mal kennen. 


@ all: *Bitte postet im last minute bike Euer Mitkommen*, damit hat man dann einen besseren Überblick. 
Ich denke nämlich, daß wir schon ganz nah an 30  Leutchen sind ( 19 aktuell im lmb und mein Schwager, meine Wenigkeit die Herren Lucafabian, sipemue & Freundin , MtkCube ,die bessere Hälfte von Fatal error  und die Frau von Wissefux sind 27, falls ich niemanden vergessen habe  

Wird bestimmt sehr lustig am Sonntag 

Gruß Frank


----------



## wadenripper (28. März 2006)

Hi Leute,
das mit der Tour is ja wohl suuper. Kann leider erst kurzfrisig sagen ob ich mitkomme, da eventuell familiere Termine.

@Sipemue und @ wondermike

See you with BERGWERK on the trail.

Grüße Wadenripper


----------



## whitesummer (28. März 2006)

Hi Frank,

da sollte man wohl noch ein "gelbes Guide Fähnchen" organisieren bei der großen Gruppe, damit keiner verloren geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (28. März 2006)

whitesummer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank,
> 
> da sollte man wohl noch ein "gelbes Guide Fähnchen" organisieren bei der großen Gruppe, damit keiner verloren geht



Hi, Kilian!
Alle Guides kriegen eine gelbe Oberarmbinde mit 3 schwarzen punkten drauf und ein Walki Talkie.   

Denke wir werden nicht umhin kommen ein Schäferhund zu engagieren oder das Schweinchen Babe damit die Herde zusammenbleibt.


----------



## sipemue (28. März 2006)

@fUEL + @all: Freue mich auch schon den/die ein oder anderen mal wieder zu sehen oder gar mal kennen zu lernen. Bei Nacht trifft man nicht so viele ... und wenn dann sind es immer die Gleichen  

@Wadenripper: Die neuen Bergwerkbikes haben wir am Wochenende nun endlich abgeholt und hatten noch keine Möglichkeit die ordentlich einzufahren. 

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich meine Freundin auf einem MTB macht. Geschickt ist sie und angstfrei auch (z.B. von 0 auf MTB gleich mit Klickpedalen). Leider hat sie die letzten Monate ein "Bewegungsdefizit" gehabt, so dass wir wirklich langsam fahren müssen. Zur Not klinken wir uns eben aus und kommen zur Afterbikeparty dann wieder dazu  

So ... hoffe nun nur noch, dass meine Freundin auch am Sonntag mitkommen möchte: Sie weiß noch nichts von ihrem Glück  
Daher soll unbedingt gutes Wetter sein, da ja nicht jeder so MTB geil ist wie ich und immer endlosen Spass dabei hat ... 

see you!


----------



## Splish (28. März 2006)

Beim 1ten x tuts noch weh!
Bin heute erst in die neue Saison gestartet. Muss bis zum Sonntag noch ein paar Kilometer fressen, damit ich Euch am Sonntag nicht hinterherwinken muss.
Auf dem Rückweg durchs Weiltal habe ich dann so bei mr gedacht: Vielleicht solltest Du doch besser auf den nächsten Bus warten oder gleich en Taxi rufen ;-). Als ich dann wieder in Schmitten war ich richtig froh.
Und, kaum zu glauben, es hat in den 2 1/2 h Stunden nicht einen Tropfen geregnet.
Schei.... Wetter. 

Bis die Tage

Noch 4 Tage und 16 Stunden


----------



## wondermike (28. März 2006)

@wadenripper
Würde mich freuen,wenn es bei Dir klappt. Drei Bergwerks bei einer Tour gibt's auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2006)

powderfan schrieb:
			
		

> Bietet Ihr in Zukunft so etwas ähnliches nochmal an?


Jawoll! Und zwar am 28.5. ab Eppstein in den Vorder- und Hochtaunus, am 6.8. ab Saalburg in den westlichen Teil des Hochtaunus und am 24.9. auf der e´bsch Seit in Bad Kreuznach. Solche Infos findest du auch immer im Terminkalender der IG Rhein-Taunus.


----------



## powderfan (29. März 2006)

Super! 
Hoffe, daß ich an einem der anderen Termine teilnehmen kann.

Danke für die Info.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. März 2006)

Wie schon mal angesprochen hatten wir auf der ersten Befahrung ein GPS-Gerät dabei. Nach langem, guten Zureden ist es jetzt auch gelungen, die Karte da raus zu bekommen.   Allerdings ist der geänderte Abschluß nicht drin, bzw. ich mußte etwas drin rum malen:
- die gelbe Route mit den schwarzen Pünktchen ist der Originaltrack
- die schwarze Route ist das Stück, was raus fällt
- die gelbe Linie ist in etwa das neue, angenehmer zu fahrende Ende. Hab´s jetzt mal aus dem Kopf so eingetragen, stimmt aber sicher nicht zu 100 %.





Wenn wir tatsächlich am Sonntag mit um 30 Leuten am Start sind, haben wir aus Gründen der Sozialverträglichkeit (gegenüber den anderen Waldnutzern jetzt, nicht untereinander) beschlossen, nach einer Sortierungsphase die Gruppe zu teilen. Das ist nicht ganz so ein großer Lindwurm und läßt sich sicher besser handlen. Wie genau das geschieht kann man dann ja am Sonntag vor Ort sehen.


----------



## fUEL (29. März 2006)

Also Wanderer sind sozial verträglich sehr häufig in 30 bis 50 Kopf starken Gruppen unterwegs.
Ich denke, wir machen das so, daß wir einer Gruppe immer einen Vorsprung von ca 5 min geben und uns an der nächsten Sammelstelle wieder weiter so organisieren, daß wir bspw. in 3 Strecken- Segmente gegliedert die Tour angehen. Dann kommt die gesamte Truppe auch in etwa zu gleicher Zeit an. 

Und bei Pannen treffen wir uns halt öfter als geplant??? 

Wie auch immer wir das dann handhaben werden;Wg. Apresbikefuttern  hab ich schon mal dem Wirt eine Horde von  mindestens  20 bis 30 hungrigen Radfahrern für die Zeit zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr ankommend avisiert. Einfacher wäre es für diesen, wenn die, die sich sicher sind einkehren zu wollen vorher kurz Bescheid geben, so daß ich ca 1 Stunde vor Ankunft anrufen könnte. 
Das Lokal ist das Bürgerhaus Wiesbachtalhalle im schönen Pfaffenwiesbach, mit wie Thomas immer so schön sagt Voreuropreisen und Steinzeitportionen gut bürgerlich gekocht wie bei Muttern.

Ich denke es bleibt selbst der größte Vielfraß nicht hungrig   

Gruß Frank


----------



## Lupo (29. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Also Wanderer sind sozial verträglich sehr häufig in 30 bis 50 Kopf starken Gruppen unterwegs....


.....solange du nicht auf die idee kommst sie überholen oder ihnen begegnen zu wollen aber heut warn im vilbeler wald die jogger, walker und die mit den schistöcken extrem locker drauf.muss man auch mal sagen 

die idee mit den gruppen find ich gut bei 30bikern würde ja vor jedem singletrail ein stau entstehen, desgleichen wenn der ein- oder andere in einem trailstück mal "absteigt" und die wartezeiten zum sammeln der gruppe wäre auch sehr lange, dass uns der wirt vom bürgerhaus dann allenfalls noch die mitternachtssuppe servieren könnte


----------



## Halli-S (30. März 2006)

Ein ganz DICKES Lob an Daniel & Frank (hoffentlich habe ich keinen vergessen?), für die tolle Ausarbeitung der Tour (GPS!) sowie der Organisation. 

Und damit wir schönes Wetter haben, ein Appell an ALLE:
ESST EURE TELLER LEER!  

Michael und ich freuen uns schon auf die Tour!

Gruß, Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. März 2006)

Halli-S schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz DICKES Lob an Daniel & Frank (hoffentlich habe ich keinen vergessen?)


Danke, Danke, aber du hast den Kilian vergessen.  



			
				Halli-S schrieb:
			
		

> Und damit wir schönes Wetter haben, ein Appell an ALLE:
> ESST EURE TELLER LEER!


Damit hatte ich noch nie ein Problem!


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2006)

Halli-S schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz DICKES Lob an Daniel & Frank (hoffentlich habe ich keinen vergessen?), für die tolle Ausarbeitung der Tour (GPS!) sowie der Organisation.



immer schön laaaaaangsam. lob gibts erst nach der tour, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Halli-S (30. März 2006)

Na, das können wir natürlich nicht durchgehen lassen!!!  

Also ebenfalls ein gaaaaaaanz DICKES Lob an Kilian! 

Ride on,
Sonja


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2006)

Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren, mein Hausdrache hat mir unwiederlegbare Gründe genannt

So ist das wenn man Papa ist, da gibts noch andere Verpflichtungen. Falls sich bei mir mit meiner Verfügbarkeit nichts ändert, wünsch ich Euch allen einen superschönen Tag mit viel Spaß und ganz viel Sonnenschein. 

Hoffentlich gibts am Montag an dieser Stelle nen Bericht über die Tour 


Gruss

trauriger Uwe


----------



## Fatal Error (30. März 2006)

Ich bin ja platt bei der Planung/Vorarbeit!
Auch von meiner Seite ein Riesenkompliment    

Habe gerade mal bei wetter.com geschaut, (allerdings Bad Nauheim).
Regenwahrscheinlichkleit 80%, aber optimistisch gesehen sind 80% immer noch weniger als 100% also Mut zur Lücke      

Bis Sonntag auf dem Trail 
Alex


----------



## Halli-S (30. März 2006)

Alex, ich hoffe Du hast für die Tour am Sonntag einen Schirm dabei!  ))


----------



## fUEL (30. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren, mein Hausdrache hat mir unwiederlegbare Gründe genannt
> 
> So ist das wenn man Papa ist, da gibts noch andere Verpflichtungen. Falls sich bei mir mit meiner Verfügbarkeit nichts ändert, wünsch ich Euch allen einen superschönen Tag mit viel Spaß und ganz viel Sonnenschein.
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich trägt die katz kein Helm wg. des Hausdrachens, dann brauchst Du wohl einen Integral   , Schade, daß wir auf dich verzichten müssen.

Bericht kommt sicherlich; wahrscheinlich denn auch mit Fotos etc.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren, mein Hausdrache hat mir unwiederlegbare Gründe genannt


Jetzt hat´ich mir extra schon so eine schöne Nadel organisiert... , schade, daß du nicht kannst. Hoffentlich klappt es spätestens auf einer der nächsten IG-Touren dann mal. Ein Bericht wird sicher komen!

Zum Wetter: Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für´s WE ist immerhin niedriger als jetzt und es sind nur Schauer und leichter Regen gemeldet. Da wird sich sicher was machen lassen und wenn wir alle schön artig sind und brav die Teller leer machen, dann kommt vielleicht sogar mal die Sonne raus!


----------



## fUEL (30. März 2006)

Also vor lauter Essen hab ich schon Bauchschmerzen. Glaub ich muß den Luftdruck um 0,2 bar erhöhen, damit mein Gewicht nicht zum Problem wird bei den Massen von Tellerfüllungen, die jetzt im Glykogenspeicher liegen. 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (30. März 2006)

> Regenwahrscheinlichkleit 80%


So sah es letzte Woche Samstag auch aus. Bis auf einen kurzen kräftigen Schauer und 2 mal kurzels Nieseln bin ich aber da 5h lang trocken geblieben.
Der Boden wird aber nach der Woche ziehmlich feucht sein. Mein Bike werde ich vorher jedenfalls nicht waschen.


----------



## sipemue (30. März 2006)

War gestern auch erstmal beim Radlladen (@fUEL: Natürlich bei Denfeld!) und habe zwei paar Schutzbleche äh Schutzplastiks gekauft. Somit darf der Boden ruhig nass sein.


----------



## fUEL (30. März 2006)

Werd noch mal das Terrain f. Sonntag prüfen , ob es Unfahrbarkeiten gibt etc.

Bericht dann demnächst.
Gruß Frank

Dirtboards werden wir wohl alle brauchen!


----------



## Fatal Error (30. März 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> habe zwei paar Schutzbleche äh Schutzplastiks gekauft.



Dann hat man ja nur halb soviel Spass bei dem Wetter....
Man muß ja auch mal sehen, daß das die einzige Möglichkeit ist, sich als Erwachsener mal wieder so richtig schön "einzusauen"!

Ich exportiere jedenfalls regelmäßig Schlamm vom Winterstein nach Bad Nauheim    







[/url][/IMG]

Das Problem ist nur der Autoinnenraum bei dem Schlamm???? Vielleicht komm ich doch schon mit dem Bike....mal gucken.
Bis Sonntag
Alex

Aber zur Sicherheit guck ich auch mal im Keller ob da noch was Schutzblechartiges rumliegt...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> So sah es letzte Woche Samstag auch aus. Bis auf einen kurzen kräftigen Schauer und 2 mal kurzels Nieseln bin ich aber da 5h lang trocken geblieben.


War heute sogar bei 90% unterwegs und außer den 2x5 min Nieselkram, den man mit Regenjacke eigentlich gar nicht merkt blieb es in den 3 h von oben trocken. Von unetn wurde man halt immer etwas gesprenkelt, aber ich war überrascht wie wenig eigentlich. Dafür war die Stimmung mit dem aufsteigenden Nebel im Wald gespenstisch schön.
Denke daher, daß wir uns über´s Wetter für So gar nicht groß Gedanken machen müssen. Kann man eh nichts dran ändern und mit Regenbekleidung geht das schon klar.


----------



## fUEL (30. März 2006)

Hallo, Freunde der lautlosen Fortbewegung in freier Natur! 

War heute mal am Winterstein um die Lage zu peilen. Habe ungefähr hundert mal irgendwelches Gestrüpp/Geäst weggeraäumt, welches irgendwer   hinterlassen hat, vermutlich um Radfahrer auszubremsen. Meine Handschuhe waren dreckiger als meine Speichen. 

Hier (in der Kurve an der Kirche beim Materl ) ist der zweite erwähnte Parkplatz, die kleine Strasse Richtung Friedhof 50 m rein und dann seht ihr die Zufahrt zum Parkplatz, der auf dem Bild ja schon hinter den Büschen zu erkennen ist.  Auf der Strasse nur 45 hm höher ist der Naturparkplatz, unser Treffpunkt.






1 Naturparkplatz Treffpunkt





2 Limestrail (nicht in der Tour)





3 Limestrail (nicht in der Tour)





4 Kuriosum an der Panzerstrasse





5 Natürliches Gefälle





6 Rot Kreuz Trail





7 Wintersteintrail ( dieses Bild ist Wissefux gewidmet von wg. Angst vorm Schwimmen PN )





8 Wintersteintrail





9 Blick vom Kuhkopf auf das Usinger Becken





10 Dito





11 Herangezoomter Kuhkopf vom Naturparkplatz aus gesehen





12 Schwimmbad auf dem Limestrail (Für den Fux, der das Wasser liebt)






13 Bikers Bein nach 20 km und 1,5 Std Winterstein






War schon oft viel dreckiger als heute und alles, was in die Tour gehört war gut fahrbar!

also null Problemo auch für die weniger trainierte Cracks.

Keine Menschenseele gesehen heute und Vogelgezwitscher ohne Ende  ....Der Frühling   kommt, Hurra !! 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. März 2006)

na, da wird sich ja unsere cola-dose richtig wohl fühlen   
zum glück für die anderen hatten wir ja erst diese woche einen kurs in sachen schaltwerk einstellen


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2006)

Bei uns scheint die Sonne! Und das schon seit über einer Stunde.    

Sorry, aber ich muste es einfach loswerden...


----------



## sipemue (31. März 2006)

@fUEL:
Habe ich es richtig auf dem Bild gesehen: Du fährst ein Fully mit gefederter Sattelstütze   ???!!?


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> @fUEL:
> Habe ich es richtig auf dem Bild gesehen: Du fährst ein Fully mit gefederter Sattelstütze   ???!!?



es gibt halt noch echte weicheier ...  

ich glaub, das teil sieht nur so aus und dient dem schnellen absenken des sattels.
wenn ich richtig drüber nachdenke : auch was für weicheier


----------



## fUEL (31. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt halt noch echte weicheier ...
> 
> ich glaub, das teil sieht nur so aus und dient dem schnellen absenken des sattels.
> wenn ich richtig drüber nachdenke : auch was für weicheier




Manchmal kommt wisse wohl auch von etwas ( ein wenig ) Wissen.
Das Teil ist zum schnellen Absenken des Sattels während der Fahrt und vom Lenker aus bedienbar und sorgt dafür, daß Weicheier schon wieder die nächste Steigung in Angriff nehmen, während Harteier (igitt - wachsweiche Eier sind viel leckerer) immer noch an ihrem Schnellspanner rumfummeln, um die Stütze zu reduzieren. und dann endlich den Trail runterfahren


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> während Harteier immer noch an ihrem Schnellspanner rumfummeln, um die Stütze zu reduzieren. und dann endlich den Trail runterfahren



falsch, junger padawan ! harteier senken nämlich möglichst gar nix ab   
für so späße ist keine zeit  

oje, hoffentlich gibts jetzt am sonntag kein zu krasses steilstück bergab jenseits der 30 % , sonst müsste ich wohl doch zum schnellspanner greifen


----------



## m.a.t. (31. März 2006)

Na das kann ja was werden. Ich hab vorne schmale 60mm Federweg und hinten weder Federweg noch Schnellspanner an der Stütze - back to the roots


----------



## Fatal Error (31. März 2006)

....der Umgang gefällt mir ja hier.... 
Das wird bestimmt richtig gut am Sonntag. 

Wenn das Wetter auch noch so bleibt kann ja nichts mehr passieren.

@Fuel: Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit der Gravity-Dropper-Stütze?
Ich hab die auch mal ins Auge gefaßt, aber der Preis hat mich doch etwas abgeschreckt... 
Wie ist es z.B. mit seitlichem Spiel in der Stütze?

Um auf schönen Trails richtig Spass zu haben muß die Stütze runter....dafür bin ich auch gerne ein Hartei-Weichei-Keinei?

Bis sonntag
alex


----------



## fUEL (31. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> falsch, junger padawan ! harteier senken nämlich möglichst gar nix ab
> für so späße ist keine zeit
> 
> oje, hoffentlich gibts jetzt am sonntag kein zu krasses steilstück bergab jenseits der 30 % , sonst müsste ich wohl doch zum schnellspanner greifen




Oje oje  wenn ich mein Rennrad auf dem Bild gehabt hätte würdet ihr wohl vermuten, daß ich damit am Sonntag fahre.

Also für die Gegend Winterstein muß normalerweise kein Sattel runtergestellt werden.( Racerfreundlich ) 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Google (1. April 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> falsch, junger padawan ! harteier senken nämlich möglichst gar nix ab
> für so späße ist keine zeit
> 
> oje, hoffentlich gibts jetzt am sonntag kein zu krasses steilstück bergab jenseits der 30 % , sonst müsste ich wohl doch zum schnellspanner greifen


Jungs, Jungs.  Die Harteier werden bei Steilstücken direkt unterm Sattel positioniert, damit Sie bei heftigen Gerüttel am selbigen anschlagen und den bikenden Weicheiern (Auuuuutsch) vermelden können, dass sie etwas zu schnell unterwegs waren.

Euch jedenfalls viel Spass bei der vorosterlichen Eiersuche. Die zuletzt ankommenden finden ja vielleicht ein paar Eier im Schlamm  



​Hab zwar grad was trauriges gelesen aber den post mach ich noch fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (1. April 2006)

Und hier die durchaus akzeptable letzte Wetterprognose für morgen:

http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/morgen.hts?plz=61273


kein Grund zur Panik
Bis dann bei akzeptablen Wetterbedingungen

Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2006)

hey, der sakir hat doch noch ein bike gefunden  
ich komm jetzt definitiv ohne meine bessere hälfte  

cu @ pfaffenwiesbach


----------



## Splish (1. April 2006)

Godverdumme!
Ich muss meine Teilnahme an der morgigen Schlammschlacht leider absagen.
Falls der eine oder andere diese oder irgendeine andere Wochenendtour plant,
dann macht es bitte vorher hier bekannt.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächste Woche beim Pannenkurs.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern gute Unterhaltung und ausreichend  wasserdichte Kleidung. Oder besser noch: Viel Sonne und wenig Wolken.

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. April 2006)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie heute haben wir morgen einen wunderschönen Tag vor uns! Haben eben eine schöne 31 km-Runde gedreht und sind von oben komplett trocken geblieben und auch von unten hielt es sich verhältnissmäßig in Grenzen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren, mein Hausdrache hat mir unwiederlegbare Gründe genannt
> 
> So ist das wenn man Papa ist, da gibts noch andere Verpflichtungen.


Schade, dann bekomme ich alle Nadelstiche ab. Kanns aber gut nachvollziehen, habe Frau und einen Sohn zu Hause, der unter der Woche auch nicht soviel von mir hat . Ich habe hingegen von meinem "Frauchen" Auslauf bekommen; vielleicht weil ich Sie mittlerweile angesteckt habe (haben letzte Woche ein Bike für sie gekauft). Möglicherweise hilft's bei Dir dann auch gelegentlich. 
Das Wetter könnte morgen gerade so passen. Zitat aus der hr-Wetter-"Kristalkugel":
_Stellenweise bildet sich Nebel. Nachdem der sich morgen verzogen hat, kommt aber auch häufig die Sonne raus. Schauer gibt´s nur noch selten. Gegen Nachmittag zieht von Westen allerdings schon wieder der nächste Regen rein._ (Ich hoffe der Nachmittag beginnt beim hr um ca. 17:00 h  )
Ich freu mich auf morgen. (jetzt aber PC ausschalten ) cu MTK-Cube


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2006)

moin allerseits !
nur noch 3 stunden und 25 min ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. April 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> moin allerseits !
> nur noch 3 stunden und 25 min ...


Moin! Noch 2 h 45 min. Ich muß jetzt erst mal was frühstücken, sonst fall ich nachher im Wald ein Reh an.


----------



## fUEL (2. April 2006)

Moinauchallzusammen

Die Sonne läßt sich Blicken, Das Tellerleeressen (sonjas Vorschlag) war erfolgreich.
Wenn der Kater jetzt noch richtig reinhaut beim Frühstück wird das was werden. 
Vergesst nicht beim Essen:
Vor den Preis (Sonne) hat der Herrgott den Fleiß gesetzt  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Fatal Error (2. April 2006)

Moin....
nur noch 2 h und 11 Minuten 

Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. April 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich mal unter vorbehalt eingetragen und noch ein paar kumpels informiert, die nicht so regelmäßig hier im forum aktiv sind.
> wenns klappt, sage ich auf jeden fall noch rechtzeitig bescheid, wieviel leute noch so mitkommen ...
> betet schon mal für gutes wetter und esst immer eure teller schön leer !



@fUEL :  das mit dem tellerleeressen klären wir nachher auf dem trail      

übrigens kommt eventuell noch ein kumpel mit. der wird aber theorethisch heute papa und in sofern kann das noch kurzfristig wieder abgesagt werden ...


----------



## m.a.t. (2. April 2006)

Moin moin. So ich werd mich jetzt mal langsam auf den Weg machen, das Wetter scheint ja zu passen. Bis nachher.


			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens kommt eventuell noch ein kumpel mit. der wird aber theorethisch heute papa und in sofern kann das noch kurzfristig wieder abgesagt werden ...


Der mann hat klare Prioritäten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. April 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Kater jetzt noch richtig reinhaut beim Frühstück wird das was werden.


Bin ich satt!!!


----------



## fUEL (2. April 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich satt!!!



Ich auch!! und unter anderem....
Ein wachsweiches Ei- Da lacht die Sonne !


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2006)

Hallo,
da ich als erster nach 20 km den direkten Weg nach Pfaffen... nehmen mußte, bin ich wenigstens der erste, der hier nach der Tour Daniel und Frank (und weiteren Helfern) für die Organisation ein großes Dankeschön aussprechen darf. Mir hat die Tour und insbesondere die Trails trotzdem (bis dahin ) Spaß gemacht.
Meine Flachlandbeine haben den Matsch anscheined quasi aufgesogen; es ging kaum mehr was bergauf im Matsch. Ich muß schlicht und einfach erst mal an meiner Kondition basteln und hm fressen.
Immerhin hattet ihr auch sonnige Abschnitte.
Gruß MTK-Cube


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2006)

Wie hats den Wettergott mit Euch gemeint?

wg. der Kondition
Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam..

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (2. April 2006)

Sooooo, bin auch wieder daheim und ich bin ... total am Ende aber glücklich  
Muss zugeben, dass ich die Runde total unterschätzt hatte genauso wie den Weg zur  Kapersburg von mir daheim.  
@fUEL, @Schwarzer Kater: Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour! Die DIMB rockt eben  
@Lucafabian: So in der letzten Stunde kam nochmal ein richtig schöner Dauerregen von oben, yeah.

Bei mir gibts jetzt ne Riesenportion Schnitzel mit Pommes, dazu ein Bier vom Bierhannes. Dann werf ich mal den Beamer an und schau nach, ob die Jungs bei der Flandernrundfahrt heute auch ordentlich leiden mussten. Wehe nicht.

ciao, matthias


----------



## wondermike (2. April 2006)

Bin auch völlig platt. War aber eine echt schöne Tour. Und mit dem Wetter haben wir im Prinzip ja auch Glück gehabt. War echt prima, auch mal ein paar andere Ecken hier in der Gegend kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Astrokill (2. April 2006)

Ja, war ne wirklich schöne Tour. Ich weiß echt nicht, warum manche Leute in Wellness-Hotels einen Haufen Geld für ihre Schlammpackungen bezahlen, wo es das doch bei der DIMB für umme gibt 
fUEL, Schwarzer Kater, whitesummer: Danke, hat Spaß gemacht! 

Gruß, Astro


----------



## fUEL (2. April 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo, bin auch wieder daheim und ich bin ... total am Ende aber glücklich
> Muss zugeben, dass ich die Runde total unterschätzt hatte genauso wie den Weg zur  Kapersburg von mir daheim.
> @fUEL, @Schwarzer Kater: Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour! Die DIMB rockt eben
> @Lucafabian: So in der letzten Stunde kam nochmal ein richtig schöner Dauerregen von oben, yeah.
> ...




Also für den, der heute bei dem schönen Wetter sogar über 100km auf den Tacho gebracht hat (Schätze, du hattest dann ja wohl ca. 118 km ) höchsten Respekt.   Trink mal eins mehr, der Speicher ist wohl leer.

Ansonsten wart Ihr allesamt eine wirklich gute Truppe und es hat großen Spaß gemacht.  Die Beteiligung war ja auch enorm. Ich werd schon mal die Tour als Schneetour f. n. Winter vormerken, damit der Sipemue auch bis zum Ende bleibt. Hoffe, es gibt auch ein paar Fotos zu bestaunen. Ich hab leider gar keines gemacht.( d.h. eines auf dem Parklplatz )

Geh jetzt mal zum 3.ten Saunagang.

Ciao Frank


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2006)

war ne schöne tour. danke und lobpreis an die 3 guides   
der schlamm forderte bei mir schon früh seinen tribut, dazu kam die für mich typische winter-schlaffi-phase  
dennoch habe ich es irgendwie geschafft ...

die größte herausforderung war aber am ende der matschparkplatz  
ohne die hilfe von halli-m und halli-s würden wir da wohl jetzt noch drin stecken. ein fettes dankeschön nochmal an dieser stelle an die beiden  

jetzt gut´s nächtle, habe keine kraft mehr zum tippen


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wg. der Kondition
> Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam..
> 
> Gruss Uwe


Ja, gerne  . Details können wir ja über PM klären.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Halli-S (2. April 2006)

Bin platt wie eine Briefmarke! Aber es war eine tolle "Schlammschlacht".
Bin jetzt Mega motiviert und werde noch ein paar Tainingseinheiten "drauflegen"  

Ein ganz großes Lob und Dankeschön an Daniel, Frank und Kilian für die Vorbereitung sowie Organisation der Tour.  

Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht auch wenn ich derzeit meine Oberschenkel noch nicht spüre  

Gute Nacht an alle.  
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr alle gut schlafen werdet.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. April 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da ich als erster nach 20 km den direkten Weg nach Pfaffen... nehmen mußte, bin ich wenigstens der erste, der hier nach der Tour Daniel und Frank (und weiteren Helfern) für die Organisation ein großes Dankeschön aussprechen darf. Mir hat die Tour und insbesondere die Trails trotzdem (bis dahin ) Spaß gemacht.
> Meine Flachlandbeine haben den Matsch anscheined quasi aufgesogen; es ging kaum mehr was bergauf im Matsch. Ich muß schlicht und einfach erst mal an meiner Kondition basteln und hm fressen.
> Immerhin hattet ihr auch sonnige Abschnitte.
> Gruß MTK-Cube


Ja, schade, daß du so schnell weg warst. Du warst aber sicher nicht der einzige, dem der Vampir namens Schlamm gestern die Kraft aus den Beinen gesogen hat. Ich glaube, jeder wußte gestern abend, was er getan hat. Es waren ja gar nicht mal die 55,5 km oder die 928 hm, aber ein schön schlammiges Sägezahnprofil kostet halt mehr Kraft, als lange Anstiege. 



Es freut mich auf jeden Fall, daß tatsächlich so viele Leute kamen und sich mit uns ums schöne Usinger Becken gekämpft haben und sich auch von dem bißchen Regen am Schluß die Laune nicht haben verderben lassen. Bei der nächsten IG-Tour am 28.5. ab Eppstein hoffe ich bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter mindestens genau so viele Leute begrüßen zu können. Vom Umfang her wird diese Tour dann wohl kürzer, die Höhenmeter werden wir aber sicher toppen.


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2006)

wird höchste zeit, die tour mal mit bildern zu untermalen :

unsere 3 guides





der matschparkplatz, der viele probleme bereitete ...





ankunft an den eschbacher klippen





der hattsteinweiher





den rest meiner bilder gibt es hier ... : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6121
ist zwar etwas durcheinander, dafür sind jetzt alle drin ...


----------



## Lupo (3. April 2006)

auch von mir nochmal ein digges dankeschön an die organisatoren der tour und bei soner netten truppe kann einem selbst der tiefste schlamm nicht den spass am biken verderben  den 28.05. hab ich mir schon mal fett im kalender markiert 

die bilder aus meiner cam gibts hier zu gucken. wers gern grösser skaliert mag: bildnr. und mailaddy per pm an mich.

das ovl der tour (hessen top50 erforderlich) kann man hier downloaden.

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (3. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch von mir erstmal ein dickes Lob an Daniel, Kilian und Frank für die Tourführung    
Die Streckenauswahl war wirklich gut und der Trailanteil schön hoch  , bei Sonnenschein und Trockenheit ist die garantiert eine Wucht!

Die nächsten Dimb-Tour-Termine sind natürlich schon vorgemerkt, wobei ich bis dahin wohl noch etwas an der Kondition feilen muß.
Gestern war auf alle Fälle das Pulver verschossen, bzw hat der Schlamm das letzte Körnchen aus den Beinen gesaugt.

Bis demnächst 
Alex


----------



## caroka (3. April 2006)

@Guides
Das war echt eine schöne Tour, auch wenn der Schlamm viel Kraft gekostet hat. Das nächste mal hätte ich gerne schöneres Wetter.  
@Lupo und Fux
Hab gerade mal ausgeschlafen und kann mir schon die Bilder anschauen. 
@all
War 'ne echt tolle Truppe. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 

CU


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. April 2006)

@Lupo & wissefux: Klasse Bilder und vor allem ´ne ganze Menge! Klasse, wenn man so Leute dabei hat.  

@Fatal Error: Der Trailanteil dürfte für die nächste Tour wahrscheinlich noch mal nach oben gehen.  

@caroka: Sonne ist bestellt, aber Petrus nörgelt schon wieder was von wegen Lieferproblemen aufgrund großer Nachfrage rum. Können also nicht garantieren, aber binnen 8 Wochen wird sich da ja wohl was machen lassen.


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo & wissefux: Klasse Bilder und vor allem ´ne ganze Menge! Klasse, wenn man so Leute dabei hat.
> 
> @Fatal Error: Der Trailanteil dürfte für die nächste Tour wahrscheinlich noch mal nach oben gehen.



bei größeren touren nehm ich immer mal die cam mit. leider aber irgendwie viel zu selten. schöne bilder und vor allem wettertechnische stimmungen mit nebel und so gibts auch auf den altbekannten trails immer wieder. nur fahr ich halt meistens und eigentlich auch viel lieber ohne großen rucksack rum ...

übrigens nicht nur der trailanteil wird sich erhöhen. auch der höhenmeteranteil wird deutlich mehr werden.
aber tröstet euch : wir senken dafür zum ausgleich die kilometerstrecke


----------



## pesawa (3. April 2006)

@ guides: Besten Dank für das Organisieren und Führen der Tour. War echt geil mal was außer Fuchstanz, Altkönig und Feldberg zu fahren. Termin am 28.05.06 ist vorgemerkt.

Grüße,

pesawa


----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2006)

Hab die Bilder von Lupo gesehen


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2006)

einen hab ich noch


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. April 2006)

_


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		


			...Es waren ja gar nicht mal die 55,5 km oder die 928 hm, aber ein schön schlammiges Sägezahnprofil kostet halt mehr Kraft, als lange Anstiege. 
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. April 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Streckenführung grob steht kannst Du wieder eine GPS-Karte einstellen ? Da könnte ich schon mal zielgerichtet trainieren


Diesmal hat glaub ich niemand ein GPS bei der Vorbereitung. Das nimmt ja auch den Überraschungseffekt.  Trainingsvorschlag: Berg erklimmern, schönen Singletrail runter fahrn und nach der Abfahrt sofort wieder die steilste Rampe in unmittlebarer Nähe suchen. 
Wir werden da sicher eine schöne Runde raus suchen, aber um Eppstein rum geht´s halt wirklich permanent relativ steil rauf und runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Albert (4. April 2006)

@Frank, Daniel und Kilian
Thanx for guiding, war eine klasse Veranstaltung.
Einen Sack Flöhe hüten ist ungleich einfacher

@Lupo
Scheeeeee die pic's (bis auf das, mit Kippe im Hals, das geht gar nicht   )

@Rest
Spitzentruppe, freue mich auf das nächste Schlammcatchen


----------



## Lupo (4. April 2006)

Dicker Albert schrieb:
			
		

> @...
> @Lupo
> Scheeeeee die pic's (bis auf das, mit Kippe im Hals, das geht gar nicht   )....


das denk ich auch  du solltest wirklich so langsam ma mit dem rauchen aufhörn


----------



## mischuwi (4. April 2006)

So, denn werde ich auch noch mal meinen Senf zu der Tour dazugeben.
Zu allererst natürlich fettes Lob an die drei Guides! War alles sehr gut organisiert und ich denke ihr habt einen guten Mittelweg gefunden es allen recht zu machen.

Die Streckenführung war wirklich sehr schön und ich werde mal in nächster Zukunft versuchen (zumindest Teile davon) aus der Erinnerung nachzufahren und somit eine neue Taunus-Trainingsrunde für mich zu entwerfen.  Da werde ich aber vermutlich mit warten, bis es mal ein paar Tage am Stück nicht regnet. Denn bei den Witterungs- und Bodenbedingungen von letzem Sonntag war es zu diesem Saisonzeitpunkt konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll, wie ich fand (ich sage nur 'Wiese'!!  ). Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, was ich noch tun muss. Nämlich öfter mal den Renner stehenlassen und auf dem MTB Höhenmeter schruppen.  

In diesem Sinne bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. April 2006)

Die nächste Tour kommt schneller als man denkt   : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2589922#post2589922


----------



## Dicker Albert (4. April 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> das denk ich auch  du solltest wirklich so langsam ma mit dem rauchen aufhörn



Irgendetwas muß einen ja am Berg motivieren 

@Daniel: Wenn meine neue Kurbel bis Sa. kommt, bin ich am So. mit dabei


----------

